# German JSV interview scheduled



## banaa (Jan 23, 2016)

Hi Guys,

Need your help.

My interview has been scheduled for German JSV. For this It's mandatory to book my stay in germany before appearing for interview. But I suppose everywhere it is asking for valid credit card details. Does any one know how do I book a stay which is does not charge upon cancellation.

Another option is that, if someone is already working and staying alone, i would like add my name in his rental agreement of home that way it would be better.

Or any other advice you would like to give on booking a stay or anything else.

Thanks in Advance!
AL.


----------

